# My favorite time of year



## Texas Blonde (Sep 6, 2007)

I found this little beauty crossing a road on our ranch.  They were out in mass numbers last night, but my camera was dead after these three pics.  I also had my dog with me, and as soon as the snake started rattling, she jumped out of the bed to investigate.  Not good.  So I had to cut my visit short.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, that's a nice one.  Hope it stays away from those oil field workers!


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 6, 2007)

thos would make good first snakes for someone lol
beautiful critters they are. 
I havent seen one in the wild in ages...sad isnt it


----------

